# Supanova '08



## kitetsu (Jan 11, 2008)

Semi-relevant to subforum. I dunno how many of you aussie furries are off to crash in this event later this year, but i'm thinking of heading to the one in Melbourne.

Link: SUPANOVA 2008


----------

